# Arthur Dent



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

Arthur Dent, English Puritan died 400 years ago on January 10, 1607. 

He is the author of _The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_ (1601), among other works.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

From a previous thread:



> The Author, Arthur Dent, was minister of South Shooberry, a village near to Southend, in Essex, but persecuted by Bishop Aylmer for nonconformity. About the year 1584 he endured many troubles from this prelate, for refusing to wear the surplice, and omitting the sign of the cross in baptism. With several of his persecuted brethren, many of whom were suspended and in prison, he thus petitions the lords of the Queen's Council:"”
> 
> "We cheerfully and boldly offer this our humble suit unto your honours, being our only sanctuary upon earth, next to her Majesty,[1] to which we repair in our present necessity; and, most of all, we are encouraged when we consider how richly God hath adorned your honours with knowledge, wisdom, and zeal for the gospel, and with godly care and tender love to those who profess the same. Most humbly, therefore, we beseech your honours, with your accustomed favour in all godly and just causes, to hear and to judge of our matters. We have received the charge, as loyal and faithful men, to instruct and teach our people in the way of life; and every one of us hearing this sounded from the God of heaven, 'Woe be unto me, if I preach not the gospel!' we have all endeavoured to discharge our duties, and to approve ourselves both to God and man. Notwithstanding this, we are in great heaviness, and some of us already put to silence, and the rest living in fear; not that we have been, or can be charged, we hope, with false doctrine, or slanderous life; but because we refuse to subscribe 'that there is nothing contained in the book of Common Prayer contrary to the word of God.' We do protest, in the sight of God, who searcheth all hearts, that we do not refuse from a desire to dissent, or from any sinister affection, but in the fear of God, and from the necessity of conscience. The apostle teacheth, that a person who doubteth is condemned if he eat: if a man, then, be condemned for doing a lawful action, because he doubts whether it be lawful; how much more should we incur the displeasure of the Lord, and justly deserve his wrath, if we should subscribe, being fully persuaded that there are some things in the book contrary to his word! If our reasons might be so answered by the doctrine of the Bible, and we could be persuaded that we might subscribe lawfully, and in the fear of God, we would willingly consent. In these and other respects, we humbly crave your honourable protection, as those who from the heart do entirely love, honour, and obey her excellent Majesty, and your honours, in the Lord. Giving most hearty thanks to God for all the blessings we have received from him, by your government; constantly praying, night and day, that he will bless and preserve her Majesty and your honours to eternal salvation, your honours' poor and humble supplicants."[2]
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 9, 2007)

For a minute there I thought we were discussing Hitch Hiker's Guide.


----------

